# Any snow this weekend?



## djc1285 (Jul 23, 2010)

Im leaving for Lewiston Saturday morning thru Monday. I hope get some snow tommaro cause Im heading up no matter what.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Going to pick up 2 or 3" this weekend. Main trails suck right now though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## northsouthohiofisher (Dec 12, 2010)

How was the riding? Eat some at the lodge for me!


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

northsouthohiofisher said:


> How was the riding? Eat some at the lodge for me!


we took on 4ish inches of good snow last night this morning. It's time to ride. the trials were borderline (my sleds wouldn't have been on them). traffic appears very light, so we are looking good. the trails we inspected yesterday (before the snow) was better than expected. 

Lake county and baldwin area, are now good to go for riding.


----------



## Shaydigger from H.C.O (Dec 7, 2011)

How is the fishing on east twin and west twin?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

